# Home inspector recommendations in GTA



## lb71 (Apr 3, 2009)

Looking to go house hunting soon. I want to have a home inspector lined up. Any recommendations for an inspector or inspection company in the West Toronto Area, specifically Mississauga. I've been going through homestars and there are a few with high ratings (9.9).

Also, any thoughts on the following extra services provided by inspectors and if they are worth it?
1. Infrared camera to scan for hot and cold spots for about $100-125 on top of traditional inspection.
2. Air sampling for mold spores for about $325-450 more.


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

In my opinion, most of these reports aren't worth the paper they're printed on...if you could find someone who accepts liability for things they missed, then I'd go for it. Most of the ones I've seen are ex realtors, who know very little about home inspections...now if you could get someone like Mike Holmes or a real engineer I may change my mind, otherwise find some friends in the trades and buy them some beer to take a look at things for you, you'd be way further ahead.


----------



## Addy (Mar 12, 2010)

Couldn't agree with Just a Guy more. Being a military family, we move often, so we know house inspections (we don't pay personally or I would never bother) and I have a cousin who became a house inspector simply by taking some night school courses - he's never worked a day in construction or any related field in his life.

Highly recommend hiring an electrician, a plumber and a structural engineer to look over the house. It won't be much more than the cost of a home inspection, and these guys generally know their stuff.

You still won't find anyone, home inspector or tradesperson, who will sign off liability (ie they won't let you come back on them if you find they missed something), so you can only do the best you can, and from my experiences, hiring tradespeople who are good in their field is a thousand times better than hiring most home inspectors, possibly all home inspectors.


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

I'm sorry but I've seen home inspectors find real issues that saved homeowners tons of money by finding serious problems that were being concealed by the seller. In one case the price of the house was reduced by $7,000 during the closing because of a serious problem found with a chimney. 

They have very thorough checklists of areas that need to be checked. 

They should have been in the trades and they should never be referred by the real estate agent.


----------



## lb71 (Apr 3, 2009)

I agree with you Berubeland. Would you have any recommendations since you are in Toronto? (You can PM me if you wish.)

It is important that I find one not recommended by agents. Those are the ones going through the motions.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Berubeland said:


> I'm sorry but I've seen home inspectors find real issues that saved homeowners tons of money by finding serious problems that were being concealed by the seller. In one case the price of the house was reduced by $7,000 during the closing because of a serious problem found with a chimney.
> 
> They have very thorough checklists of areas that need to be checked.
> 
> They should have been in the trades and they should never be referred by the real estate agent.


I watched some horror stories on PREVIOUS home inspections done by "home inspectors" on Holmes for Homes show. 
Serious plumbing and other defects uncovered after the new owners moved in and started to use the bathtub, etc. 
There are a lot of home inspectors out there that just do a cursory inspection and have no real qualification and miss important things that could cost the new
home owner TH0USANDS later on after the sale is finalized.

I'm not trying to put a plug in for Mike Holmes..but in the Toronto area..Mike is "da man" if you want it "done right". 
http://www.mikeholmesinspections.com/?gclid=COaI7vqdnL0CFYZcMgodYVUAvQ

here's what can happen when you get a home inspector doing just a cursory inspection.."yup looks good..check it off on my list" Old furnace...looks good no evidence
of carbon monoxide..check...

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/briti...s-when-home-inspectors-miss-defects-1.1330879


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

CBC has messed with their website again...

Search for an old episode of market watch called "grow op coverup"


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

Trade guy are better than home inspectors imo(esp for specific's ielumbing/roofer/electrical ect)but one must be mindful!
They are looking for jobs/projects also(you can easily get talked into doing work way above what is required)
Don't put all your trust in trade businesses.
You might ''only'' have a issue/problem with a chimney flashing ect and still have many yrs(10)on a roof left that is perfectly functioning and still visual appealing ect and get talked/swayed into a 8k new roof very easily than the 300 dollar fix around a flashing problem that is causing the problem/leak ect.
Remember,trade companies have sales guy also and many are compensated a % of total sales they bring in per yr as part of there pay ''package''
something to remember!think about if you go this route.


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

We had good experience with our home inspector ,in fact he found evidence of a previous fire in a home we were going to buy that was not disclosed to us.My husband has his Plumbing /Gas fitter licenses so he is decent about looking at mechanics but he can't get up on the ladder like he use to so for the $500 we rather pay inspector.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

donald said:


> Trade guy are better than home inspectors imo(esp for specific's ielumbing/roofer/electrical ect)but one must be mindful!
> They are looking for jobs/projects also(you can easily get talked into doing work way above what is required)
> Don't put all your trust in trade businesses.


Not only that, but trade guys are knowledeable in specific areas of a home and which areas that need detailed examination based on their expertise.

You can't expect an electrician to inspect the plumbing, but they can certainly check the wiring to see if it is up to code.
You can't expect a plumber to inspect wiring or a roof, or whether the furnace or boiler or venting is on it's last legs. 
You can't expect a roofer to check on foundation cracks and drainage issues and a foundation expert to determine what the roofing issues are.
Calling various tradesmen to a home you are buying is not always practical in a situation where you are looking at a home to buy. 

If I was putting up my house for sale, and potential buyer wanted a home inspection before making an offer (and I have aluminum wiring that I have to disclose),
I would not want 4 or 5 tradesmen tramping through my house checking each specific area that they are qualified in...it's too disturbing..even once. 

But I have no problem with a qualified home inspector coming in and checking out all the key areas, and even pointing out to me, which areas need some attention (if any).


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

I agree carv.
I guess my point was that ''usually'' there is one major/potential problem (unless it is a gut job)most homes don't have everything wrong.
I wouldn't hire a roofing contractor either to look over electrical.
My point was:If your look at a home and everything checks out but it is obvious and disclosed that the basement walls are a problem and need addressing,don't necessary go dialing up your local basement contractor thinking he does not have a conflict of interest,you know what I am saying?
I'd also say this-it was brought up:''buy a buddy a beer and a burnt hotdog or something to have a look on ''cheap'' generally,not a good idea.I find it offensive when someone does that to me and I usually say don't worry about it(vague friend)nothing irks me greater than someone who is ''pretending'' they are doing me a favor by say ''come down ill put the Barbie on and we can have a cold one"play proper and pay the common fee for a inspection.


----------



## Mortgage u/w (Feb 6, 2014)

I find it deplorable that people still put down the home inspector when the industry has gotten so much better from where it was many years ago. Yes, there are horror stories with inexperienced home inspectors and Mike Holmes did a great job at promoting that fact. But how many horror stories are there from botched construction jobs? Electricians, engineers, carpenters, plumbers, general contractors - they are all prone to making mistakes and yet they all present themselves as being experts in their fields.

Being a home inspector myself, I have nothing but positive feedback from my clients. They truely appreciate the information I have to offer and in many cases, very glad I found the deficiencies. All my clients are from existing referrals. I never give my card out to real estate agents - they always expect something in return and frankly, I don't trust them. My main concern is my client's interest. Period.

The objective of a home inspection is NOT to get a price reduction, rather, it is to inform the buyer of the condition of the property using an unbiased opinion. If a price reduction will satisfy the need for a repair that the buyer (or seller) was not aware of, then so be it. But ultimately, you want to know what you are getting into before buying. All homes will require maintenance and repair - some more than others. And all homes WILL be sold.....its a matter of finding the RIGHT buyer.

So definately get a home inspection. Ask for references from family and friends or a very trusted source. Don't simply rely on large firms, liability insurance or stars on a google!....find someone who can be trusted, has experience, is very knowledgable and can get the job done right!


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

I agree with you mortage.
but the problem I find with home inspectors is not the lack of knowledge but most times the degree in the ''how'' they look over things.
This is a specific example but it happened to me last spring(a friend of mine bought a Victorian home,2 stories and a steep pitch that needed a safety harness ect)
This friend of mine wanted to get a home inspection and the seller let them but they also got me the same day to swing by and specifically checkout the roof)
Anyways(the roof was part of his inspection)I happened to pull up ironically at the same time as him and I seen him with a clip board standing on a ladder,legs shaking taking notes(he was also about 80 lbs over weight and I knew right away this home inspector was playing the role.
I asked him if he wanted to borrow my harness and come take a look with with(he mumbled and diverted and joked about a high school football injury or something)
Complete waste of time in that instance and he was recommending a complete re-roof when infact the only problem was a low slope roof on top of a dormer and the roof had many years but how would he know?He barley was at eye level with the gutters on his Canadian tire ''contractor'' ladder lol(I actually didn't find it that funny)


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

Home owners should always be there for inspection and if the guy can't go up on a roof I would never pay him.Our inspector that we use always provides us with a binder full of photos as proof of the repairs needed and very detailed report.About $500 the last time we used him he is in Pickering area not sure if he does GTA but would be happy to refer him .He saved us from a big mistake in 2009 ,it was the 'fire house' .


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

I've got several friends who are realtors, when they sell places they may have several home inspections done on the place they are selling...some of them may say there are huge problems (alarmist), others may spot a few minor issues, and some may find nothing wrong...all on the same house. The deal can often fall through for reasons other than a home inspection, so getting more than one on the same property isn't all that uncommon.

Tell me, how can you trust any of them?


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

donald said:


> Complete waste of time in that instance and he was recommending a complete re-roof when infact the only problem was a low slope roof on top of a dormer and the roof had many years but how would he know?He barley was at eye level with the gutters on his Canadian tire ''contractor'' ladder lol(I actually didn't find it that funny)


That is why you have an experienced roofer come over to inspect the roof. This is not a job for people who are not used to ladders and they shouldn't even be on top of the roof.
This is one instance where you call in somebody experienced in the field that you can trust to give you an honest opinion. Personally, I have never bought homes that had a home
inspection done first..probably should have..but at the same time, maybe I was lucky, I never got "burned' afterwards by some problem that was going to cost me thousands to repair.
Any repairs afterwards was something I wanted to do anyway..as a poster has already mentioned, buying a new home you can also have problems, so there is no guarantee
in any case even with home inspection after a few months of living in it.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Just a Guy said:


> Tell me, how can you trust any of them?


I would be asking for references and testimonials from him from previous clients. Usually if you can call up one of his clients they will give you an honest opinion and you can make your own decision.
Upon inspection, some things can be a show stopper as they say, but usually they are negotiable...like a new roof required, or maybe a new furnace. Other things like insulation, not so much.

For instance, the insulation method in my house here in Ottawa is absolutely substandard. I didn't know about how bad it was when I bought it, (mansard roof and friction fit fiberglass batts between the 2x4s on the upper story). I found out how bad it was after a winter or two, but this winter especially, the drafts with the wind blowing outside and the extreme temperatures and natural gas prices on the rise, have now convinced me to spend a few thousand to tear off the 25 year old mansard shingles with the roof sheathing and get a company to spray in styrofoam in between the 2x4 to stop the drafts, then reapply the fiber glass batts (some which have fallen away over the years from the 2x4s)
Make it right ... for a change.

Would I have bought the house back in 1996 when if I had known this (May) or the fact the roof was over 25 years and need to be replaced? 
Hard to say. The roof wasn't leaking at the time, although later on it did, and I had to replace it. Now it's time to upgrade the insulation in the wall after 18 winters. 
The attic already had more insulation blown in 10 years ago.
It's a 42 year old house , and being poorly constructed in the first place (compared to new building codes), it has lasted me this long,
and will continue to do so as long as I want to live in it.


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

The funny thing is, my realtor buddies were telling me, is often, when there are multiple home inspections, rarely are the same issues brought up between inspections on the same house.

Each inspector seems to have their own personal issues...one guy doesn't like house settling, another hates roves, another plumbing or electrical.

There was one inspector who hated all the aluminum wiring...a real concern, had the electrical not been copper.

The industry is an unregulated joke. True, there are a few good inspectors out there...good luck finding them in a sea of chaff.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

In the several houses I have purchased over the years, the best home inspector I ever had was a former Fire Chief of a big town/small city. He had retired after 25-30 yrs or so in his career, and set up a home inspection business to keep active in retirement. He had experience and knowledge of all the key issues. 

Ask home inspectors for their credentials first and get one like a retired firefighter, or potentially a municpal building code inspector. Then ALWAYS participate in the home inspection. Take your own notes and ask your own questions as he/she checks the various components.


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

The one take away is it ''pays'' to know people(in any service industry)more intimately than a vague acquaintance,someone you know that gueinally don't have any ulterior motives other to offer sincere help.
Your example of a ex fire chief is a example or a family member or trusted friend in trade businesses ect.
I know my weak area is auto mechanics(esp new/newer)I go to my dealership(only because everything is on record)but I am always uncomfortable because I just don't know what they are exactly doing and every time I seem to get a 1200 bill without fail(I don't even have old trucks!)
It's hard not to unknowingly get take advantage of from time to time(or maybe it is what it is and I am paranoid)
Maybe its because I have knowledge in construction but mechanics make me sweat.
Problem is we live in a capitalist society and there will always be a degree of getting ''taken'' somewhat(maybe just minor)but its always there.


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

In the absence of having qualified friends, we've had inspections done by one of the big national inspection outfits on three properties we bought in the last 10yrs across Canada., We'd agree the quality varied. All were of some value, one missed an issue that was even obvious to us later. We suggest - as someone else did - ask about the background, experience and qualifications of the individual before you commit. Do your own homework as well (there are numerous online 'checklists') - be familiar with what should be the checked and do your own detailed inspection - more eyes can't hurt and its your hard-earned money your looking to hand over. Ask the inspector about anything you notice that doesn't seem right.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

OnlyMyOpinion said:


> Do your own homework as well (there are numerous online 'checklists') - be familiar with what should be the checked and do your own detailed inspection - more eyes can't hurt and its your hard-earned money your looking to hand over. Ask the inspector about anything you notice that doesn't seem right.


Makes sense, but you can't poke holes in walls to see what is behind..black mold or improper home owner wiring and things like that. This is where a good home inspector can determine
if there is a moisture issue in the basement, a leaky copper pipe or bad wiring (owner addons) that could end up causing a fire at some point.


----------



## Mortgage u/w (Feb 6, 2014)

In the end, you will need to do some of your own homework as well. When you buy a car, do you solely rely on the ONE salesman at the dealer? Or do you shop around, gather reviews, etc., and see which make and model will fit your needs? I believe the same applies to homes. The statements that some of you made where the inspector missed problems that were evident.....may I assume the buyer had some basic knowledge too? Get in there, probe your inspectors, ask a million questions and don't let him leave until your completely satisfied. If you suspect incompetency, such as the overweight-canadian-tire-latter-guy mentioned earlier, send him home and tip him on getting a new job!

Yes, there are many incompetent inspectors out there (just as in any other field) so you need to be on top of your game and extra vigilant. A good inspector will let you feel at ease and confident at the end of the inspection. I can tell you I have clients who still call me up even years later for either gratification that the problems I found at their inspections were successfully resolved using my suggestions, or needing advice/reassurance on maintenance issues. 

In a recent inspection I preformed, I suspected pyrite....after a forced upon pyrite test, the sellers were in disbelief that I was accurate....and my clients were extra grateful. 
I often get positive feedback regarding my diagnonsis accuracy....after their own research and reassurance, they call me back to thank me and confirm I was right. I think every buyer should have this type of relationship with their home inspector....and every inspector should have clients who confide in them!


----------



## lb71 (Apr 3, 2009)

A home inspector came to inspect my home yesterday. We sold on the weekend conditional to inspection. I wasn't home, but my mother in law was. They guy never checked the attic. (He did go on the roof.) That's unbelieveable to me. These are the kind of guys I don't want. I checked out his business card and he is part of a franchise home inspection service. Based on the positioning of the cover, I don't even think he checked out my sump pump. Yet he was there for two hours, doing who knows what.


----------



## lb71 (Apr 3, 2009)

Mortgage u/w said:


> In a recent inspection I preformed, I suspected pyrite.


What made you suspect pyrite was there? Are there visible clues?


----------



## Mortgage u/w (Feb 6, 2014)

Yes there were visible clues in the garage...the concrete slab had more than usual cracks, some star-like and more worrisome, all the cracks had efflorvescence around them. The area is not known for pyrite however the symtoms were there. 

As for you're guy who did not visit the attic - complete moron. walking on the roof is A-not safe and B-everything you can determine from walking on it can also be determined by viewing from a distance. You will can only determine its condition but what is happening on the inside....so it is more important to enter the attic than to 'walk' on the roof.

Make sure you DON'T hire that guy!


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Mortgage u/w said:


> Yes there were visible clues in the garage...the concrete slab had more than usual cracks, some star-like and more worrisome, all the cracks had efflorvescence around them. The area is not known for pyrite however the symtoms were there.
> 
> As for you're guy who did not visit the attic - complete moron. walking on the roof is A-not safe and B-everything you can determine from walking on it can also be determined by viewing from a distance. You will can only determine its condition but what is happening on the inside....so it is more important to enter the attic than to 'walk' on the roof.


 Agree ^
Pyrite is also known as "fool's gold". Maybe they thought they had struck it rich and brought in some pyrite to store in their garage? :biggrin:
I don't see that pyrite would be show stopper though, as long as that is what it was. Cracks in garage floors..lots of homes have those..poorly (and cheaply) poured floors without rebar.
I had my garage floor done last fall by a concrete contractor. Had to dig up and haul away the old concrete because it was badly cracked, he could not guaranted the resurface concrete over top of it to be crack free, so I decided on a complete replacement, which is a lot more expensive, but at least it's done right.

As far as the eflorvescence..I got that too in the foundations for the walls in the garage, where the parging has flaked off. I will use muratic acid this spring to
etch the new floor for paint and take care of the lime effloresecence as well at the same time.


----------



## Mortgage u/w (Feb 6, 2014)

Caverman, the symptoms I described are a strong indication of pyrite. I advised the sellers to perform a pyrite test (backfill samples taken to a lab) and only then can you determine its presence. In this case, it was positive.

Its not a show stopper, but not all buyers are at ease with this problem. Can you live with it? Yes, but depends on its severity. It can cause major damage in the long run if not taken care of properly. Removing pyrite is costly.

As for the efflorvescence in you're garage, cleaning it and painting over it will not solve the problem. You should find the source first. If its efflorvescence due to newly poured concrete I wouldn't be concerned. Otherwise, you have a water issue somewhere.....water is stagnet on your outside walls and not being evacuated properly (either poor soil grading or faulty french drain) and is causing pressure on your foundation walls and/or concrete floor slab - may explain why you had to redo it due to all the cracks!


----------



## lb71 (Apr 3, 2009)

Mortgage u/w: what are you thoughts on infrared cameras and air sampling as part of the home inspection? Are these a worthwhile expense?


----------



## Mortgage u/w (Feb 6, 2014)

lb71 said:


> Mortgage u/w: what are you thoughts on infrared cameras and air sampling as part of the home inspection? Are these a worthwhile expense?


The infrared is good if the inspector is able to properly 'read' and interpret the images. Its nice to find cold spots but what, how and why are they there? Are they worth fixing and what effect does it really have on the property? I think that if a major problem is detected by infrared, there MUST be visible signs elsewhere that an inspector should be able to detect.

As for the air sampling, I find it is not necessary if there is no need for one. If you have no musty odors, high humidity levels, water infiltrations, cracks etc.....why call for one? I would recommend one only if the latter is true, or visible signs of mold are present or if vermiculite is detected in the attic. And the obvious - property was a former grow-op - but I'm pretty sure that is not your case. LOL.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Mortgage u/w said:


> Its not a show stopper, but not all buyers are at ease with this problem. Can you live with it? Yes, but depends on its severity.*
> It can cause major damage in the long run if not taken care of properly*. Removing pyrite is costly.


What kind of "major damage?'..cancer...like living over an old nuclear waste site?



> As for the efflorvescence in you're garage, cleaning it and painting over it will not solve the problem. Otherwise, you have a water issue somewhere.....water is stagnet on your outside walls and not being evacuated properly (either poor soil grading or faulty french drain) and is causing pressure on your foundation walls and/or concrete floor slab - may explain why you had to redo it due to all the cracks!


In my area, the foundations were poured on clay..which absorbs water as you know and moves like plasticine..especially after the frost leaves the ground.
My asphalt driveway lots of cracks on it to prove that point and in areas it has broken up. I understand that..
it has to be redone with a proper crushed stone base and at least 4 inches of new asphalt..too expensive now.

Water WAS leaking in from the outside of the foundation and running into the front part of the garage floor for many years, even before I bought it. It wasn't
a show stopper for me not to buy the house though.
The new poured floor has a complete new gravel sub base and the issue with the drainage was taken care of at the same time. 
I identified the problem for a few years now and last fall also to the concrete contractor, who installed in a new drain and removed the old patched asphalt
at the front of the garage door which was allowing surface water to run in backwards. There isn't enough of a slope on the driveway to drain away water the way it should have been done..builder's mistake again.

As far as the lime coming out effluescence...it is dry now, so all I want to do is to neutralize the foundation where the parging has flaked off (inside the garage, not the outside) and then
seal it and apply new parging cement to repair it.


----------



## Mortgage u/w (Feb 6, 2014)

carverman said:


> What kind of "major damage?'..cancer...like living over an old nuclear waste site?


Pyrite is basically an iron mineral. And when it is exposed to water/oxygen, it rusts. And rust expands. So picture millions of iron minerals tightly packed under your house, rusting and expanding. The first major thing that will appear is the floor slab will 'explode' so-to-speak. If you're lucky and it is contained under the garage area or an unfinished basement, you get it dug out, refilled with proper backfill and resurfaced. Still costly, but not as much as redoing a whole basement. 

If you're unlucky and the exploding rocks are severe enough, its starts putting pressure on your foundation walls and cracks them too. And then.....well, I think you get the picture.

This is one of the reasons why drainage around a house is very important. Even if you have very small quantities of pyrite, as long as its kept dry, it will not activate.


----------



## Mortgage u/w (Feb 6, 2014)

Just to be clear, the 'iron rusting' is a just metaphor, simply to illustrate the effects of pyrite. In reality, the expansion is due to a chemical reaction when the mineral is exposed to water and oxygen. The mineral composition and chemical reaction is fairly complex to explain......just don't go thinking that I'm insinuating houses are backfilled with metal which rusts! LOL.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Mortgage u/w said:


> Pyrite is basically an iron mineral. And when it is exposed to water/oxygen, it rusts. And rust expands. So picture millions of iron minerals tightly packed under your house, rusting and expanding. The first major thing that will appear is the floor slab will 'explode' so-to-speak. If you're lucky and it is contained under the garage area or an unfinished basement, you get it dug out, refilled with proper backfill and resurfaced. Still costly, but not as much as redoing a whole basement.


So do cars when exposed to water and oxygen. Although there are some ways to slow down the oxidization process on cars....but the vision of a "Pyrite blob under one's house" growing, expanding pushing the house off it's foundations is good script for another sci-fi move..."It came from under my house"..:biggrin:



> If you're unlucky and t*he exploding rocks are severe enough, its starts putting pressure on your foundation walls and cracks them too. And then.....well, I think you get the picture.
> *
> This is one of the reasons why drainage around a house is very important. Even if you have very small quantities of pyrite, as long as its kept dry, it will not activate.


Ok! Ok!...I get "the picture", even if it's from an old sci-fi movie you are describing...but I have one question...if this "pyrite thing" is so "dangerous"...how did the house survive for so many years, with it present under the garage floor?


----------



## Mortgage u/w (Feb 6, 2014)

carverman said:


> So do cars when exposed to water and oxygen. Although there are some ways to slow down the oxidization process on cars....but the vision of a "Pyrite blob under one's house" growing, expanding pushing the house off it's foundations is good script for another sci-fi move..."It came from under my house"..:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok! Ok!...I get "the picture", even if it's from an old sci-fi movie you are describing...but I have one question...if this "pyrite thing" is so "dangerous"...how did the house survive for so many years, with it present under the garage floor?


LOL!
Like I mentioned, its much more complicated than just as how I explained it. If fact, the chemical reaction could take at least 10 years for the oxidation to cause damage. Don't forget, the lack of water/oxygen will prevent activation. When the house was built and french drain was all new, rarely does the pyrite cause problems since its dry. Quantity is also a factor so as you can see, its not an overnight phenomenon. If it can help you sleep better, pyrite was more common in the 70s and 80s......in todays standards, the backfill and gravel is certified to be contaminent free.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Mortgage u/w said:


> LOL!
> If it can help you sleep better, pyrite was more common in the 70s and 80s......in todays standards, the backfill and gravel is certified to be contaminent free.


I hope so...I can just imagine the backfill under the thin top soil at my place. I have a berm that the builder put in.(in the late 70s), as part of my side yard and front yard.
I'm sure there is lots of debris from construction buried under it..as the inspectors were practically non-existant in those days, (it was only a township then, rather than city as it is now), and from the construction..some of the township building inspectors were not too concerned about what the builder was doing.


----------

